# Probleme beim 3-Spalten Layout



## dibe0014 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich möchte ein 3-Spalten Layout auf einer Webseite machen. Dabei sollen 3 Divs nebeneinander gemacht werden:

```
<div id="root">
<div id="links">Hier das Menü</div>
<div id="mitte">Hier der Inhalt</div>
<div id="rechts">Hier Infos auf der rechten Seite</div>
</div>
```
Der Div "root" ist dazu da, dass die anderen Divs nebeneinander angezeigt werden.
Per CSS habe ich für den rechten und linken Rand feste Breiten vorgegeben. Die Divs "root" und "mitte" sollen jeweils eine Mindestbreite haben, aber wenn mehr Platz ist den freien Platz auf dem Bildschirm verwenden.
Mit "float" bewirke ich, dass die Divs nebeneinander sind.

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung die mit den wichtigstens Browsern (IE, Firefox) funktioniert?

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## hpvw (19. Januar 2006)

Der Link steht hier im Forum schon bei diversen Threads, die sich mit den geeigneten Suchbegriffen finden lassen sollten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## dibe0014 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,
vielen Dank für den Link.
Diese Art des 3 Spalten-Layouts ist mir bekannt, löst aber leider nicht mein Problem nach einer Mindestbreite für die mittlere Spalte.
Wenn du die Seite von dem Link öffnest und dann das Fenster relativ klein machst, passt sich die mittlere Spalte an bis sie nur noch winzig ist. Genau das will ich verhindern.

Gruß

Benjamin

Noch eine Anmerkung: Es sollte nach Möglichkeit ohne JavaScript gehen


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Januar 2006)

Alternativ ist vielleicht ein Besuch bei 24 ways ganz hilfreich.


----------



## hpvw (19. Januar 2006)

Du könntest für das äußere Div eine passende min-width definieren, welche die Breite aller drei Spalten einschließt. Stu Nicholls hat auch hierfür eine IE-Lösung gefunden, die angeblich ohne JS auskommt.. Getestet habe ich das allerdings noch nicht.

Gruß hpvw


----------

